# Falcon 2 Question: Importing Wavetables/Patches from Serum



## Piano Pete (Oct 13, 2019)

Hi guys, it has been awhile.

Just saw that UVI Falcon 2 launched, and I am extremely tempted to pull the trigger on this. Aside from the plethora of features Falcon has going for it, my question is mostly regarding using UVI as a wavetable synth versus Serum.

How difficult would it be to import/transplant patches, and or wavetables, from Serum to Falcon 2? I have been using serum to sample analog gear, and I have a collection of mangled wavetable synths; ideally, I would like to be able to move them over to UVI for further mangling within the engine. 

I'm assuming exporting the wavetables from one to the other will be easy enough, but I am curious if the wavetable parameters present in serum are in Falcon 2, allowing me to recreate some stuff that I have. I'll be going through the manual to double check, but I figured I would ask.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 14, 2019)

You can load wavetables for sure, just drag&drop them on the wavetable oscillator. Now, whole patches, I suppose possible but filters are quite different...


----------



## S.M Hassani (Oct 14, 2019)

In the right hands, Serum is a powerhouse with some unique filters like "Reverb". But I think you'll find a world of new opportunities, when you take those wavetables to Falcon 2. I'm very excited about the future of UVI's cool bird.

If you need any help making a decision DM me. 😉


----------

